# Nuova Ricambi s.r.l.



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

So I wanted a EDO Twister because it struck my fancy. I ordered online from Nuova Ricambi who are located near Milan. I chose to purchase from them as they were miles cheaper than the UK stockist (£130 in the UK, £89 including shipping by DHL from Italy).

I ordered it on Tuesday at 10:32. It was delivered on Wednesday at 16:04. I have previously purchased difficult to find grinder spare parts from them and had a similar level of service.

Certainly for.accessories I would whole heartedly endorse them as a supplier.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Did you not run in to any customs or vat charges?


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

@BlackCatCoffee UK VAT addition wouldn't apply at that price, it's below the threshold for Her Majesty..


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

There were no customs, duties, VAT or.handling charges.


----------

